# Friedl's Flickr Plug-In: Better management of sets?



## NJHeart2Heart (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been a previous happy user of the JF Flickr plug-in, but since LR adapted it's own, haven't yet needed to re-up..
However, one thing that has persistently bugged me over time is the lack of synching of various sets. I would like to manage my flickr uploads only through LR, but I already have many existing sets on flickr that were not created through the flickr plug-in, so any of those I wind up exporting to my photostream and then organizing online.

Is there any way I could sync the sets online with the collections within LR, and/or delete existing ones.. If, as I suspect, there is no way to do that with the native flickr publish, might Friedl's plug-in help with that? 

and if the Friedl plug-in does not address this better, what are my alternatives?  The only other way I can see to making the sets on flickr and the flickr publish collections consistent would be to somehow totally wipe out my photos on flickr and in LR and start over.. Although I am a hobbyist photographer with photos on flickr purely to share with others, I really don't want to have to take that extreme a step...

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeffrey's Flickr plug-in does handle this better, but it's not perfect. Flickr's photostream model just doesn't map well to Lightroom's publish collections model right now.  But with Jeffrey's plug-in, you can find photos that are already on Flickr and tie them to their equivalent in Lightroom.

What you can't do quite perfectly is have a publish collection for each set.  Or rather you can, but if you ever move photos between sets, or add a photo to multiple sets, LR doesn't handle it as gracefully.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Mark.  It's the answer I pretty much expected.  Hmm... so I just wonder how best to handle this - to at least clean things up a bit so I'm at least more consistent than what I have now....




Mark Sirota said:


> Jeffrey's Flickr plug-in does handle this better, but it's not perfect. Flickr's photostream model just doesn't map well to Lightroom's publish collections model right now. But with Jeffrey's plug-in, you can find photos that are already on Flickr and tie them to their equivalent in Lightroom.
> 
> What you can't do quite perfectly is have a publish collection for each set. Or rather you can, but if you ever move photos between sets, or add a photo to multiple sets, LR doesn't handle it as gracefully.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 9, 2012)

I would suggest backing up your Lightroom catalog, installing Jeffrey's plug-in, then try associating the files and see whether you like the results.  It'll be "Flickr Extras" in the Library/Plug-In Extras menu.


----------

